# Blondinettes, Satinettes or Oriental frills?



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Blondinettes, Satinettes or Oriental frills?

They are different breeds or they are the same breed with different names?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Oriental Frills /owl group*

Hi Luis,

Blondinettes, Satinette's, brunette, turbitein, and vizor, are all Oriental Frills, the same breed. Orinetal frills that are each in a special color variety.

This breed was originally bred by the Greek and the Turks, but the Dutch and English perfected it. 

The Oriental Frill is a small charming pigeon with a friendly manner. The bird stands low on its feet, has somewhat squat body shape, and has feathered feet. Those with light color head feathers have orange eyes, those with darker feathers have white eyes.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

So here is a link of some of my Oriental frills:

Here is a "black blondinnete"
http://www.birds4us.net/My Pigeons/Black Blondinette.jpg

and here is a picture of what I always known as Oriental frills:
http://www.birds4us.net/My Pigeons/2004_0221Palomas20012.JPG

So let me ask you something? what I'll get if I mix this black "blondinette" cock with a sattinete hen that I have? Pure Breed birds?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the picture of the black blondinnete very pretty. Your Satinettes remind me of my Spike and Samantha.

I'm not an expert on the color you will get, but I do know you will still have the same an Orinetal Frill breed, but another special color variety.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Luis,
Very nice birds ..... As long as you don't mind losing the show bird markings, you can breed them and they will still be Frills. You will probably end up with birds that have dark wings and chest, and white flight feathers. I doubt that you will get the original frill markings. I think they are very handsome birds in any colour.


----------

